# BLACK Sable



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Hello!

Annalise is a rescue I got from TN. She's only about 50# so just a lean little thing. 

I had not seen coloring like hers and then found this thread (and if it's not okay to post that or the picture please do delete):
http://www.vomdomburgerland.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3446&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

And the dog in the first post looks amazingly like Anna. Actually kind of looks like a combo of Anna and Nina (my black FGSD) because the dog in that link has a head more like Nina's. 

The thread gets interesting because it seems that having such a dark sable is a little controversial. Is there an issue with that dog being all dog or is it just one of those form over function type things? 

All I know is that is the first black sable I have seen, other than Risa, that looks like Anna. Of course I stay on this site, so that could be it! 

So are there more like this or is this more of an anomaly (or however you spell it)?

Anna:


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Hubba Hubba! What a beauty!


----------



## IsisUnselke (Mar 30, 2008)

I remember some pictures that are often posted of a stunning dark or black sable named Luke, I think? The owner refers to him as the "Thug"? I can't stop staring at those pics when he posts them! Absolutely gorgeous! Your girl looks very similar! Very beautiful!


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow she is gorgeous!


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am proud to say I have a 5 mo. old black GSD who will most likely look like this handsome one. He too has some grey on his legs which I am sure will stand out as he ages. They are unique and uncommon. I love him to death.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

She is a beautiful dog. Gotta be a sable, she has that "wolf" look to her which I have noticed in winter pictures of her also. Sooo Sooo Pretty!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Here is another dark BLACK sable. Though he looks different than the one origionally posted.

This is "Aron".


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Droooooooool for the DARK sables. They definately remind me a bit of Ris, who looks even darker because of her short coat and lack of undercoat.


















*HUGS* to Anna!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Eagle vom Eichenluft, Gracie's fur-dad:










Grizzly vom Eichenluft, Gracie's brother:










Gracie's brother Ghost is also dark, maybe Kris (simlpysleepie) will post some of him. I don't have any current pictures.

I agree Luke/Thug is one of the most handsome dark sables I've ever seen.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am still seeing black with tan/brown points and not simply black with silver (except Anna's cousin Ris!)? I don't think there is any brown on Annie and don't see brown, I don't think, on this dog from that thread I posted:

WHOA! That picture is too big to put in this thread-here is the link again: http://www.vomdomburgerland.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3446&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

Not that this matters in the least! I didn't know if this was something that certain lines might have-the black and <span style="color: #999999">silvering</span> because under all the fear, Annalise has a most excellent temperament and incredible intelligence.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

It's kind of hard to see, because even though the picture is big, it's dark and a little blurry, but the dog in the post does look like she has some brown/tan on her feet, by her eyes, and the backs of her front legs. She looks like she just has bright points. 

I can't off the top of my head think of a black sable with bright points like that, but I know my sable definitely has spots where his tan goes almost white/silver on the inside of his thighs, the sort of line up the shoulder, and up around his neck the hair under the black tips is noticeably lighter than the under hair on his body. If he was a darker sable I think the places where his bright points are would match. 

Check this...I think that's what you might be seeing.
http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/07_Colour_&_Pigment/Colour_&_Pigment.html


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yeah, that dog in the post does have some brown/tan (almost looks like mud!) on her, but she's the closest I've found to Anna's coloring and I was astounded. Then I start thinking that dog is in Belgium, Annie was from BFE, TN, so what are the chances that they could have any common relatives! I do have to say I love the contrast between her very black coat and that silver. She didn't quite look like that when I got her though!!! Her fur was so brittle that the richness of the colors just didn't show.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

If you part the fur on Annie's ribs, what color is the undercoat there? I don't mean where the silvery crescent behind her armpit is, i mean where she looks black, like on her ribs?


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

The silver on Risa is due to the white spotting she has. Her sable base is tan/red (depending on the area). Most noticable on her hocks, pantaloons, behind her ears, and on her neck.


















I agree that both Anna's and Ris' coloring is pretty unique. Almost like solid sable, though I don't know that that genetic capability exists in GSDs (or any other breed).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://vomdeutschenadler.webs.com/aboutus.htm
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=630907&page=7#Post630907
This is a pup that was in the pic section recently, distant relation to Luke aka the Thug, and the breeder~I think these pups are so beautiful!


----------



## spartshep (Feb 20, 2008)

The very first pictures posted are absolutely gorgeous...almost looks like a wolf hybrid...stunning. The following are Jamba and Puck, black sables:


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

I think she is beautiful! very unusual. She looks to be a black sable with "bright points" (the light coloring on her belly and inner thigh/under the tail area) I happen to like bright points....and black sables







lol

Cherri


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

Very Very Nice!!!!


----------



## darylehret (Mar 19, 2006)

Some of these are hard to tell, but all are sable.


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

OMGoodness!!! Try to put them in a police line-up!!!!! LOL









Adorable!!


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Does bicolor count?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: MaryJaneDoes bicolor count?


Not sure what your asking?









But the beauty in your picture isn't a bi-color.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Chris,
I guess I just wanted to post Wolf's pretty face. The last time I posted this, one of you wise people called him a bicolor.









What would you call him?

thanks,
Mary Jane


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

IMO that is a sable Mary Jane, a black sable with bright points.


Cherri


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I doubt either Risa or Anna are wolf hybrids but their coloration really reminds me of dark sable wolves:


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Look at those eyes in the last picture! Stunning!


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

Here is one of my Black Sable's at 15 months.............
Can you tell she is a "Puck" (Spartshep's post) daughter????











Tina


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Oh she is just GORGEOUS!!! You can definately tell she's a Puck baby (love Puck!).

I like this wolfy cuz he has white feeties like Ris too:


----------



## IsisUnselke (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow! This thread just keeps getting better! I'm absolutely smitten with all of your black sables and the wolves, too! I'm awestruck


----------

